# Интернет о суициде > Другие о суициде >  The Mansion

## Black Angel

Появился новый су форум по адрессу http://themansion.sosbb.ru/forum.htm Заходим, не стесняемся  :Smile:

----------


## MATARIEL

тока не смущайтесь от тем типа порно или эротик-арта... х)

----------


## Black Angel

> тока не смущайтесь от тем типа порно или эротик-арта... х)


 да, мы там все вполне нормальные люди, только немного тю-тю=)

----------

